# Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Februar 2015)

*Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

					Die Kollegen von techpowerup.com berichten, dass die Auslieferung der Hydro H110i GT getauften Kompakt-Wasserkühlung von Corsair mittlerweile begonnen habe. In Deutschland führen das neue Modell aktuell noch keine Onlinehändler, der Hersteller selbst gibt auf der hauseigenen Webseite keine Lagerbestände an.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Wofür gibts eigentlich die Unterteilung von "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" und Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen?


----------



## xActionx (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wofür gibts eigentlich die Unterteilung von "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" und Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen?



Geschlossen = Günstiger, quasi fertig bei Auslieferung und müssen nur noch montiert werden, Ähnliche Kühlleistung wie High-End LuKüs(K2, usw.), meistens nur für CPU

Erweiterbar = Teuer (fangen bei ca. 300€ an), müssen komplett zusammengebaut werden, stärkere Kühlleistung, für CPU + GPU + Mainboard, usw.

MFG

Edit: Nevermind  Muss wohl mal wieder neue Batterien in den Rhetorik-Detector setzen ^^...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Ein Radiator aus Alu bei dem Preis...?


----------



## SaftSpalte (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/Hydro-Series-H110i-GT-Wasserkühlung/html/product/1180868?

hier ist sie doch ^^


----------



## evilmane666 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Man o man ein bissl mehr innovationEn am kompakt Wasserkühler Markt wäre wünschenswert, speziell bei Corsair wo es 10 Versionen jeden Modells gibt , die könnten sich ein Beispiel an raijintek nehmen mit dem Triton , is einer der besten aio kühler und gleichzeitig einer der günstigsten und erweiterbar bzw modifizierbar


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*



xActionx schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind  Muss wohl mal wieder neue Batterien in den Rhetorik-Detector setzen ^^...


Ich glaub mein Rhetorik, Ironie & Co Generator läuft einfach manchmal zu geschmiert, wenn der einmal in Gang gesetzt wurde, dabei hab ich schon Anführungszeichen verwendet 

Gibts eigentlich schon irgendwas Kompaktes mit 2 getrennten Radiatoren?


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Noch lauter, noch teurer.... Naja.


----------



## sinchilla (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

mich würde ja auch nen kowakü reizen aber bei dem preis & dem gebotenen gibs wesentlich bessere alternativen vor allem in bezug zur erweiterbarkeit. nen aluradiator kommt mir erst recht nich ins haus...für 50 euro weniger gibs sowas: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Eisberg 240 CPU - Black 11190


allerdings reicht meine lukü für die momentane cpu vollkommen aus & der läuft @3x140er mit 5v @ 4.8ghz.

bin mir echt nich sicher wie laut die pumpen sind hab ja scho oft gehört das selbst wenn die lüfter leise sind die pumpe hörbar ist.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*



sinchilla schrieb:


> mich würde ja auch nen kowakü reizen aber bei dem preis & dem gebotenen gibs wesentlich bessere alternativen vor allem in bezug zur erweiterbarkeit. nen aluradiator kommt mir erst recht nich ins haus...für 50 euro weniger gibs sowas: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Eisberg 240 CPU - Black 11190
> 
> 
> allerdings reicht meine lukü für die momentane cpu vollkommen aus & der läuft @3x140er mit 5v @ 4.8ghz.
> ...



naja die eisberg pumpe ist selbst auf 2400rpm nur was für headset gamer.
nutze die eisberg jetzt shcon ewig keiten und selbst auf 1700 ist sie lauter als jede corsair kühlung die ich vorher hatte.
klar mit dem 240er kupfer radi macht sie der h110 konkurrenz, aber selbst die h110(ohne i und gt) ist um längen leiser als eine eisberg@1700rpm.

da lieber komplett bauen und richtig leise, und wenn leistung und kein bock auf bauen: 280er von nzxt oder corsair. vorallem im sommer zeigen die kompakten was sie können und dank heizwell ist schnell wärme abführen viel wichtiger geworden als viel wärme abführen, es sei den man köpft.

mfg


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Finde den Preis für ne AiO viel zu teuer.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*



> H110i GT als Nachfolger des H110-Modells


"Nachfolger" heißt, dass es das H110 bald nicht mehr geben wird, nicht mehr produziert wird, etc?
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das "i" die Version ist, wo man die Lüfter direkt den an Kühlkörper statt ans Mainboard oder eine Lüftersteuerung anschließt?


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Die "i" Version ist die mit dem Software Link.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H110i GT: Verkaufsstart der AiO-Wakü soll bald für 140 Euro beginnen*

Und wird die H110 weiterhin produziert oder nicht mehr?


----------

